# New Jersey Flemington area



## FatherandSon (Sep 24, 2002)

Now that my son has passed away, I am a one man operation with 1 truck a 2003 Ford F-250 with 8" Meyers. Am looking for someone in area that would be willing to work together if necessary. Especially if one of us gets stuck etc. Presently have 22 Accounts.

Thank you


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

*Help is here*

We're right here in Manville NJ.
If you ever get stuck or need a hand, your only about 20 minutes or so away from us.If your interested pm me and we can exchange phone numbers.
Thanks
MJ


----------

